# Quick Question



## Tyler778 (Nov 27, 2008)

Im not sure if this is the proper place to ask this but here it goes. So i was wondering if i bought a Hitachi external hard drive and downloaded blu ray movies to the hard drive would i be able to watch them on my TV through the USB without a blu ray player.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Totally depends on the functionality buit into your TV's firmware. Playing videos from a USB HD does not work with Samsungs, at least those of the generation I have (bought in early 2009).


----------



## Tyler778 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah well i do have a Samsumg LN40C530 so im not to sure... it does have a USB drive that isnt just for Service... Ah i looked on the Samsung site about the TV and it says this:

With the ConnectShare Movie™ capability, transform your LCD TV into a home entertainment theater. Simply plug in your USB memory drive or *HDD* into the TV and instantaneously enjoy a range of movies, photos and music on your LCD TV. So instead of watching movies on your PC, you can download them onto a USB and watch them in the comfort of your living room on your LCD TV.

So im gonna think it will work. Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, sounds like it will work. That "Connectshare" is something that my older Samasung lacks. Let us know if it works.


----------

